# هتقول  نعم ام لا



## twety (16 مارس 2011)

*مش هقولك تقول ايه بس انت هتفهم لوحدك
بس الاهم انك تبعت الرسالة سواء اقتنعت لاصدقائك او لا
ومش بس كده انشر الكلام ده علشان الناس تفهم

فيه احتمالين نعم او لا

طيب لو قلنا نعم هيحصل ايه؟؟؟

اولا دا معناه ان التعديلات هتضاف للدستور الحالى اللى بيدى رئيس الجمهورية صلاحيات غير محدودة

ثانيا  مضطرين اننا نعمل انتخابات مجلس الشعب قبل الرئاسة وده معناه ان الاخوان  هما اللى هيكتسحوا لان هم الجهة الوحيدة المنظمة دا لان الحزب الوطنى خلينا  واقعين محدش هينتخبهم تانى
وده لو حصل يبقى حضرتك بعد كده تحت حكم الاخوان وهتختار بين سلفى متشدد وسلفى نصف متشدد وسلفى مجنون

ثالثا  مفيش حزب ليبرالى محترم اتأسس لسه وكل الكلام ده اللى شغال عن احزاب تحت  التاسيس وحتى لو الاحزاب اتعملت دلوقتى تفتكر ان حتلحق تعمل مرشحين لكل  محافظات الجمهورية؟؟؟

رابعا محدش يضمن الرئيس الى جاى لو كان ملاك حتى  حيرضى يعمل دستور جديد ولا لا لان التعديل الدستور ى غير ملزم ليه وتقدر  تتاكد بنفسك من نص العديلات

خامسا لو امكن عمل الانتخابات الرئاسية اولا  وحلف الرئيس امام المحكمة الدستورية فمحدش يقدر يمنع صلاحياته وانه هيبقى  رئيس الحزب اللى هو فيه ونرجع تانى لمشوار الحزب الحاكم وبلاويه

سادسا  اللجنة المنتخبة لوضع الدستور الجديد - دا لو حب الرئيس طبعا- المفروض  تنتخب من اعضاء مجلس الشعب ومش كلهم قانونيين بل ومش كلهم متعلمين  ومبيعرفوش غير يناموا فى الجلسات او كلهم من الاخوان ودا اسوا لان ده معناه  انهم هيفصلوا الدستور لحسابهم


طيب لو قلنا لا

اولا كل اللى فات مش هيحصل

ثانيا المجلس العسكرى هيضطر يحط دستور جديد من ناس موثوقة عن طريق الانتخاب وده معناه شفافية اكتر

ثالثا  ممكن يحصل طبعا شوية فوضى بس ده لفترة صغيرة احسن من الكارثة لو الدستور  القديم رجع تانى او اتفصل واحد جديد من الاخوان والسلفيين

رابعا فى الدستور الجديد سيمكن عمل نظام القائمة النسبية مما يسمح للاقليات زينا الدخول ويكون لهم راى مؤثر
من فضلك لا تكن سلبى وفكر هتقول ايه

انا هقول لا

لانى اريد دستور جديد يقوم على العدل

فكرة مقاطعة الاستفتاء فكرة مرفوضة تماما لان معناها انك ستقبل ما تحكم به الاغلبية التى ذهبت لتقول رايها

كلم الناس ومتنساش ان عددنا قليل فلازم الكل يشارك بعد منع المصريين فى الخارج ونسبة كبيرة منهم من المسيحيين

ربنا يدبر الخير 


ياريت ناخد بالنا من اللى مكتوب
يعنى نقرا الكلام كوبس قبل ما نقول نعم او لا
يقال انهم ممكن يغيروا صيغة السؤال بمعنى

" هل ترغب فى تغيير الدستور " احنا هنقول لا
وتبقى دى الاجايه اللى عاوزينها

ربنا يستر ويدبر الامور بحكمته 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*ناااايس كلام ياتويتى
وانا عن نفسى هقول 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​*


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2011)

*برافو شطورة يا سندرلتى
يامسهل عقبال الباااااااااقى يارب
*


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يدبر الخير 

ربنا يدبر الافضل للشعب المسيحي
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 مارس 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ايه شغل السياسة الكبير ده يا تويتى​


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *ربنا يدبر الخير
> 
> ربنا يدبر الافضل للشعب المسيحي
> *



*امين يا كليمووووووو
ان شاءالله يكون للخير
" كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

The Star قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ايه شغل السياسة الكبير ده يا تويتى​



*فاهمنى غلك يا ستار مش انا خالص ههههههههههه
انا اتخطبت فيه فى النت
قولت اجى اقول للناس بس :new2:
برررررريئه انا :smil13:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

انا شوفت النتايج الاويله ع قناة العربيه
علشان كانت عامله ده ع الموقع بتاعها
الاكتريه ل نعم
بس مش في فرق كبير غير 5 في الميه ع ما اظن
بس نسبة نعم اكتر
ربنا معاكم ويحميكم يا رب


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2011)

*لأ...تى رارارار..لأ

اكـــــــــــيد

شكرا يا تويتى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2011)

*برافووو يا توته 
موضوع هايل علشان فى ناس كتير مكانتش فاهمه هى ليه لازم تقول لا وبيتهيألى كده كل الامور واضحه
ربنا يستررررر *


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا شوفت النتايج الاويله ع قناة العربيه
> علشان كانت عامله ده ع الموقع بتاعها
> الاكتريه ل نعم
> بس مش في فرق كبير غير 5 في الميه ع ما اظن
> ...



*ربنا موجود وقادر يظبط الامور بحكمته
ربنا يسترها بقى

صلواتك 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2011)

*دى يا جماعه الاستماره  اللى هتكون موجوده بكره فى الاستفتاء *


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *لأ...تى رارارار..لأ
> 
> اكـــــــــــيد
> 
> ...



*ياراااااايق ههههههههه
العفو ياباشا 
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *برافووو يا توته
> موضوع هايل علشان فى ناس كتير مكانتش فاهمه هى ليه لازم تقول لا وبيتهيألى كده كل الامور واضحه
> ربنا يستررررر *



*اى خدمه يا دودو
يعنى كده راضيه عنى :t31:
هههههههه

ربنا يستر بجد 
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دى يا جماعه الاستماره  اللى هتكون موجوده بكره فى الاستفتاء *



*دايما تجيبى الفايدة يا باشا :flowers:

بس يارب ميعملوش زى ما بيقولوا دلوقت وبينبهوا
ان ممكن غيروا صيغة السؤال

ياريت نقرا كويس وربنا يدبر:94:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *اى خدمه يا دودو
> يعنى كده راضيه عنى :t31:
> هههههههه
> 
> ...



*بعتلك تقييم امارة الرضا كمان اهو :new8: هههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*هقول لا طبعا*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالا*

*اكيد هنقول لا ونو كومان هههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا توتا 
وربنا يدبر الصالح*​


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعتلك تقييم امارة الرضا كمان اهو :new8: هههههه*



*ده كده رضا فهمى نظمى كمان
ههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى انتى :08:
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هقول لا طبعا*
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​


*هو فى حد فى عقلك يا جميل
بس متنسيش تاخدى بالك
من صيغة السؤال 

العفو ياقمر
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالا
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...



*امين يا بنوتى يا حلوة انتى :love45:
بس خدى بالك من باقى التنبيهات
وربنا يسترهااااا 
*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 مارس 2011)

*قراري محسوم من بداية التعديلات لانها في صالح الاخوان فقط

منذ تعيين طارق البشري صاحب المرجعية الاخوانية

بكرة هاقول لااااااااااا باعلي صوت 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
شكرا جداا*​


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

*خليها بالقلم بس يا كوبتك عادل
وخلى بكرة يعدى على خير
ههههههههه

بس خد بالك من صيغة السؤال
*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

*تماااااام يا النهيسى
العفو واى خدمه

وخد بالك من صيغة السؤال برضه
*


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)




----------



## Coptic Adel (18 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *خليها بالقلم بس يا كوبتك عادل
> وخلى بكرة يعدى على خير
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...




*لا متقلقيش يا تويتي انا مزاكر كويس

بكره قلمك في ايدك مطوتك في جيبك اللي يقولك نعم قطعه :t26:

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (18 مارس 2011)

*طبعا كلنا هنرفض التعديلات دى*
*بس عايزة الفت نظركم لحاجة ممكن فعلا يغيروا صيغة السؤال زى ما قالت تويتى مثلا هل ترغب فى تعديل الدستور ؟ او مثلا هل ترفض التعديلات الدستورية ؟ ياريت كل واحد يقرا كويس *
*وربنا يعدى الفترة اللى جاية على خير*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *امين يا بنوتى يا حلوة انتى :love45:
> بس خدى بالك من باقى التنبيهات
> وربنا يسترهااااا
> *


*دونت وورى حبيبى:wub:
اختك اسد ههههههههه
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)




----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا من غير كلام
ميرسى حببتى *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 مارس 2011)

ميرسى ياتويتى على محبتك
اناتعابنة وممنوعة من النزول ولكنى هانزل لانى عارفة ان الصوت هايفرق لاننا اقلية
صليلى


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مارس 2011)

وانا كمان هقول لا
ميرسي يا قمر​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2011)

لا لا لا لا لالا لا لا لا لا لا لالا لا لا ......
وكمان لا لالا  لالا لا لا لالا لالا .....
ماتخافيش ..أعرف ناس كتير جدا وكلهم مسلمين ...ح يقولوا لا ...
احنا مجمعين بعض ومن الصبح على (لأ) ...


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


>



*مفيش بعد كلامك كلام يا جوووو :new6:*



oesi no قال:


>



*الجديييييييد كله عندك يا جورج :t17:*


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *لا متقلقيش يا تويتي انا مزاكر كويس
> 
> بكره قلمك في ايدك مطوتك في جيبك اللي يقولك نعم قطعه :t26:
> 
> ...



*ايييه ده كله هههههههههه
تمام يا فندم هو ده الكلام المظبووط :flowers:

بس ربنا يستر وميتشاقوش علينا :t19:
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *طبعا كلنا هنرفض التعديلات دى*
> *بس عايزة الفت نظركم لحاجة ممكن فعلا يغيروا صيغة السؤال زى ما قالت تويتى مثلا هل ترغب فى تعديل الدستور ؟ او مثلا هل ترفض التعديلات الدستورية ؟ ياريت كل واحد يقرا كويس *
> *وربنا يعدى الفترة اللى جاية على خير*



*امين يا نونوس ربنا يعديها على خير
وميتشاقوش بكرة ويغيروا صيغة السؤال :ranting:

ميرسى لردك الجميل
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *دونت وورى حبيبى:wub:
> اختك اسد ههههههههه
> *​



*ماااااااااشى لما نشوف بس
بكرة ميرحش على الاسد نووووومه :t33:
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا من غير كلام
> ميرسى حببتى *​



*تمااااااااااام تمام يا هابى
لا مفيش كلام بعدها :love45:
*


----------



## bilseka (19 مارس 2011)

لا والف لا


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى ياتويتى على محبتك
> اناتعابنة وممنوعة من النزول ولكنى هانزل لانى عارفة ان الصوت هايفرق لاننا اقلية
> صليلى



*ربنا معاكى والف سلامه ليكى يا احلى مونيكا
ربنا يمد ايده ويكمل شفاكى
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا كمان هقول لا
> ميرسي يا قمر​



*شااااااطرة يا مرمورة يا حبيبتى
بس خدى بالك بكرة من صيغة السؤال

ربنا معاكى:flowers:
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لا لا لا لا لالا لا لا لا لا لا لالا لا لا ......
> وكمان لا لالا  لالا لا لا لالا لالا .....
> ماتخافيش ..أعرف ناس كتير جدا وكلهم مسلمين ...ح يقولوا لا ...
> احنا مجمعين بعض ومن الصبح على (لأ) ...




*محدش عارف بكرة هيحصل ايه
بس بنقول يااااارب

وان شاء الله الناس تفهم وتقدر
ميرسى لمرورك:smil6:
*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> لا والف لا



*تماااااااام كده
هى لا دى اللى عاوزينها :smi420:

ميرسى لمرورك
*


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2011)

*تم التصويت بلا منذ لحظات*


----------



## oesi no (19 مارس 2011)

*هشرب الشاى وانزل اقول رأيي 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 مارس 2011)

قلت لا


----------



## totty (19 مارس 2011)

*وأخيرااااااااا وبعد لف على اكتر من 5 لجان وبسبب الزحمة الجامده جداااااااااااااا

قولت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*​


----------



## dodo jojo (19 مارس 2011)

*الموضوع رااااااااااااائع..وانا فعلا قولت لا..لاننا بمعنى اصح هنبقى تحت رجلين الاخوان والثوره ودماء الشهداء كلهم دول هتروح على الفاضى..وعلى فكره فيه جزء كبير جدا من المسلمين رافض التعديلات الدستوريه المسلمين العقلاء..اللى يستحقوا يعيشوا فى دوله مدنيه حره ديمقراطيه..شكرا تويتى للموضوع الرائع احلى تقييم.*​


----------

